# 2ww symptoms - bfp 9dpo



## Cridge

I've been wanting to post my symptoms in case it might help others that stumble upon this. When I was going mental during the 2ww, I would scour threads looking for symptoms that actually led to a bfp. I have to admit, I owe a big silent apology to all of those that I silently scoffed at with a long list of symptoms before the 4/5w mark. I honestly didn't think it was possible to have actual symptoms before then. I always figured they were more from progesterone (which might be true even still) or just wishful thinking. 

That being said, I was not symptom spotting this cycle until I hit the evening of 7dpo and suddenly, I knew this was my month. If I didn't end up getting a bfp this cycle, I would truly never trust my body ever again!! So at 8dpo, I started tracking all my symptoms. I'm only 4w0d today, but I definitely feel pregnant and definitely have symptoms. It blows my mind. 

So here you have it:

1-5 dpo - typical ovulation symptoms, but instead of my nipples hurting, they were on FIRE! I figured this was just from the gonal-f as my boobs and nipples were both hurting a bit before ovulation. Since starting gonal-f injections on CD5, I had bulging boobs - this continued after I ovulated. I don't count anything before 5 dpo as pregnancy symptoms. 

6 dpo - I had a fairly significant temp dip. At the time, I thought very little of it (didn't dare to hope it was implantation) with the exception of the fact that with 14 years of charting experience, I've never, not once, had a dip like this after I've ovulated. I also started to cramp a little, but cramping around 5/6 dpo has been normal for me the last few cycles.

7 dpo - more cramping ALL day. I was absolutely exhausted in the afternoon and through the evening. This isn't anything new for me, but it was more severe than typical. Thought very little of it until the evening when suddenly, everything hit. My face and hair were suddenly very greasy; it was very strange and quite gross and really made me wonder what on earth was going on. I ate a few of my sons jelly beans and immediately felt very nauseous. All these things put together started making me wonder, but I wasn't ready to get my hopes up. I went to take a shower and literally jumped back when I saw my blue boobs!!! I don't recall having visible blue veins at all even during my pregnancy with my son - this was completely new to me and when I added up the symptoms of the last few hours, I just knew. I also started getting a mild headache this evening. Based on my beta test at 9dpo, I believe this was implantation. I'm still trying to figure out how implantation alone caused so many symptoms. 

8 dpo - Suddenly overnight, my boobs totally deflated and much of the nipple soreness was gone. The blue veins weren't as bad either. It was a very sudden change and it stole some of my confidence, but I still tested with an i/c ... bfn. I was still having cramps (more like an achiness). I was absolutely exhausted and had a mild headache all day. Had some chips which made me nauseous immediately (figuring out my body wasn't taking well to carbs!). I started having these "electrical current" feelings shooting through my boobs. My cf started increasing this day from completely dry to lots of yellow sticky goo.

9 dpo - morning beta = 3; afternoon FRER = bfp. Felt totally fine all day. Haven't had the total exhaustion again since 8dpo. Blue veins and bulging boobs were coming and going (and have continued coming and going even now).

10 dpo - I noticed that my sense of smell was going nuts. I could literally smell the fridge from 2 rooms away (and it had just been cleaned out). This seems to come and go in intensity as well. "Achiness"/cramps have been pretty constant since 7 dpo.

11 dpo - all symptoms coming and going all day. My appetite has been almost non-existant. I've also been waking up at 5:30am every morning since 8 dpo. 

12 dpo - morning beta = 61. seem to be having more energy, less appetite. Everything comes and goes. 

13 dpo - same

14 dpo - same. Morning beta = 149. I've been losing about a pound a day since 9 dpo (thank goodness, because I had gained 8 in the previous 6 weeks - thank you pcos). I think I've been bloating today because my pants have been digging into me, despite them feeling loser and loser the last week. Had a very healthy dinner, but was immediately nauseous afterwards for about 20 minutes.

At some point (7, 8 or 9 dpo) I started having "stretched muscle" pains in my uterus if I move or bend the wrong way. These I totally recognize from my first pregnancy - I'm just experiencing them a lot earlier this time. I've also noticed that my sweet tooth is pretty much completely gone since 7 or 8 dpo. I was struggling the last couple of months with massive cravings and right now the only thing that sounds good is vegetables - gross. :winkwink:

So that's my book of symptoms. I'm sure I've missed a couple as I keep reminding myself to write stuff down, but forget to anyway. I hope that helps someone feed their obsession during the 2ww.


----------



## Faithfull

Thanks so much .. Congratulations to you!!!! Your post wAs very informative ... I'm 4 dpo and hoping to get more symptoms .. For now my back hurts like crazy and u gave streching feeling in abdomen.... Also wierd sensations in boobs .... Let's see.... So hopIng this is my month !


----------



## Cridge

good luck Faithfull!! I'm a little embarrassed that my post is so long, but when I was looking for information, there could never be too much detail. I hope it helps. :)

I should also mention, that when I was pregnant with my son, I had 2 symptoms, that I didn't even notice at the time. I was dizzy for one day about a week after ovulation, and I had massive amounts of yellow, sticky cf. That was IT until sore boobs (more like sore peck muscles) around 5 weeks. Nothing more until I started puking around 7-8 weeks. So I really wasn't expecting any symptoms before 5 weeks.


----------



## piya

Cridge said:


> I've been wanting to post my symptoms in case it might help others that stumble upon this. When I was going mental during the 2ww, I would scour threads looking for symptoms that actually led to a bfp. I have to admit, I owe a big silent apology to all of those that I silently scoffed at with a long list of symptoms before the 4/5w mark. I honestly didn't think it was possible to have actual symptoms before then. I always figured they were more from progesterone (which might be true even still) or just wishful thinking.
> 
> That being said, I was not symptom spotting this cycle until I hit the evening of 7dpo and suddenly, I knew this was my month. If I didn't end up getting a bfp this cycle, I would truly never trust my body ever again!! So at 8dpo, I started tracking all my symptoms. I'm only 4w0d today, but I definitely feel pregnant and definitely have symptoms. It blows my mind.
> 
> So here you have it:
> 
> 1-5 dpo - typical ovulation symptoms, but instead of my nipples hurting, they were on FIRE! I figured this was just from the gonal-f as my boobs and nipples were both hurting a bit before ovulation. Since starting gonal-f injections on CD5, I had bulging boobs - this continued after I ovulated. I don't count anything before 5 dpo as pregnancy symptoms.
> 
> 6 dpo - I had a fairly significant temp dip. At the time, I thought very little of it (didn't dare to hope it was implantation) with the exception of the fact that with 14 years of charting experience, I've never, not once, had a dip like this after I've ovulated. I also started to cramp a little, but cramping around 5/6 dpo has been normal for me the last few cycles.
> 
> 7 dpo - more cramping ALL day. I was absolutely exhausted in the afternoon and through the evening. This isn't anything new for me, but it was more severe than typical. Thought very little of it until the evening when suddenly, everything hit. My face and hair were suddenly very greasy; it was very strange and quite gross and really made me wonder what on earth was going on. I ate a few of my sons jelly beans and immediately felt very nauseous. All these things put together started making me wonder, but I wasn't ready to get my hopes up. I went to take a shower and literally jumped back when I saw my blue boobs!!! I don't recall having visible blue veins at all even during my pregnancy with my son - this was completely new to me and when I added up the symptoms of the last few hours, I just knew. I also started getting a mild headache this evening. Based on my beta test at 9dpo, I believe this was implantation. I'm still trying to figure out how implantation alone caused so many symptoms.
> 
> 8 dpo - Suddenly overnight, my boobs totally deflated and much of the nipple soreness was gone. The blue veins weren't as bad either. It was a very sudden change and it stole some of my confidence, but I still tested with an i/c ... bfn. I was still having cramps (more like an achiness). I was absolutely exhausted and had a mild headache all day. Had some chips which made me nauseous immediately (figuring out my body wasn't taking well to carbs!). I started having these "electrical current" feelings shooting through my boobs. My cf started increasing this day from completely dry to lots of yellow sticky goo.
> 
> 9 dpo - morning beta = 3; afternoon FRER = bfp. Felt totally fine all day. Haven't had the total exhaustion again since 8dpo. Blue veins and bulging boobs were coming and going (and have continued coming and going even now).
> 
> 10 dpo - I noticed that my sense of smell was going nuts. I could literally smell the fridge from 2 rooms away (and it had just been cleaned out). This seems to come and go in intensity as well. "Achiness"/cramps have been pretty constant since 7 dpo.
> 
> 11 dpo - all symptoms coming and going all day. My appetite has been almost non-existant. I've also been waking up at 5:30am every morning since 8 dpo.
> 
> 12 dpo - morning beta = 61. seem to be having more energy, less appetite. Everything comes and goes.
> 
> 13 dpo - same
> 
> 14 dpo - same. Morning beta = 149. I've been losing about a pound a day since 9 dpo (thank goodness, because I had gained 8 in the previous 6 weeks - thank you pcos). I think I've been bloating today because my pants have been digging into me, despite them feeling loser and loser the last week. Had a very healthy dinner, but was immediately nauseous afterwards for about 20 minutes.
> 
> At some point (7, 8 or 9 dpo) I started having "stretched muscle" pains in my uterus if I move or bend the wrong way. These I totally recognize from my first pregnancy - I'm just experiencing them a lot earlier this time. I've also noticed that my sweet tooth is pretty much completely gone since 7 or 8 dpo. I was struggling the last couple of months with massive cravings and right now the only thing that sounds good is vegetables - gross. :winkwink:
> 
> So that's my book of symptoms. I'm sure I've missed a couple as I keep reminding myself to write stuff down, but forget to anyway. I hope that helps someone feed their obsession during the 2ww.

Hi 
thank you very much for listing these symptoms..
congrats for BFP and have hnh: cloud9:months..:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am 5dpo today, had white globular discharge yesterday.. is it ok!
I stored ur symptoms in my notebook.. to corelate.. again thanks a lot dear.


----------



## Cridge

And as if my post wasn't long enough, I thought of a couple that I hadn't written down...

I'm not convinced this is a pregnancy symptom, but it was definitely different ... for the last 2.5 years (since I've been on metformin), I've been super regular with :sick: soft bm's. Between 4-12dpo, I was totally constipated. Honestly hasn't happened since I started metformin, so I don't know.

The other thing is that I've needed to drink more water than usual to keep me hydrated. I haven't had crazy thirst or anything like that, but I start feeling dehydrated (and peeing orange) with my usual intake of water. I've had to really up it. And no, I haven't peed more than usual. That started around implantation as well.


----------

